# I'm wondering what's



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wrong with my little ones. There's blood in the cage I don't see any in their blood. One as like poop on her butt I was told to clean with water I have to do that when I wake up solid to its cold. Other then that I don't see why there is blood in the cage








Her butt and them together


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Bloody poo? I'd change the food.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Could another one be pecking at her vent area?


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Their on chick starter. So I'm not sure what else to give it


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

The place I called said they might be eating the pine shaving and trying to poop it out then said put them in.a cage with newspaper and hay so Im trying that first


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

keep us posted mate. hope you get it sorted.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

There's still blood in their poop but not as much so I'm waiting for a day or two then goin to take them some where


----------

